# 17 "  - "

## LAEN

""  " ".  ,    1,75 . 
  - 17-   1,75,    1,50?

----------


## s27501

17-,      1,75 -      . -,   , -,        4-4,5 . 
17-   1,75           ,   1- ,   -2,   .

----------


## LAEN

*s27501*,    , .    - 55-.   

> 17-   1,75

----------


## pierro

.       30 ,   50 .    2  (20    , 20   , 20   ),   100   .         .  ,     ,    .

----------

